# Rent .. Direct or via an Agent



## gasman1065 (Mar 23, 2011)

As is the case we are looking to move property , is it best to rent direct from the landlord , I'm now seeing quite a few to let signs around or do you rent from an agent and possibly have that bit more " protection" in regards to contracts and possible problems etc ?


----------



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

Alan, you must be one amongst many who decide to find a different rental after moving in. In fact many of the people who moved here three years ago, whom we have met, decided to move in their first year.

Despite the well-known "Location, Location, Location" advice we have found that finding the right landlord is as important. We were very happy when we first moved out here but our landlady moved from the "I want to have your baby" attitude for the first six months to sneaking around our house and garden when we were out.

We found our current home two years ago by chance as we overlooked our new home and knew our Cypriot landlord through business. Our landlord is a Cypriot gentleman of the old school (as is David's of "David and Letitia") whose word is their bond. A priceless asset in my opinion.

Rental agreements are difficult to enforce and are a guide only. If you have a good relationship with a potential landlord (or possibly agent) that is a good starting point.

Perhaps we could discuss this over a glass or two when we manage to get together. In any event, the very best of luck.


----------



## southcoastlady (Apr 18, 2015)

gasman1065 said:


> As is the case we are looking to move property , is it best to rent direct from the landlord , I'm now seeing quite a few to let signs around or do you rent from an agent and possibly have that bit more " protection" in regards to contracts and possible problems etc ?


Sorry to see that you are on the move. As I said to someone recently on here who is looking to buy a property - rent a property first to see if it really is your 'forever home' it appears to be. We have rented both through an agent and direct with landlord. 

I would go the route of rent through the landlord - chat with locals to see if landlord is an honest Cypriot. Ours is as I am sure the majority are… and always remember the person you speak to is probably related to half (if not all) the village. 

Good luck with your search.


----------



## MrSpadge (Jun 7, 2015)

We went through an agent and hit gold with the landlord - a Brit who lives in the UK and naturally eschews the "hands on" approach, as does the agent.

Peace.


----------



## Talagirl (Feb 24, 2013)

We deal with our UK landlord  - the rental agent was used to set up the original lease but we found it much quicker and easier for the two sides to communicate directly. 

However, he has two other apartments to let in the same building and will be using a rental agent to oversee these properties.


----------



## gasman1065 (Mar 23, 2011)

Thanks everyone for your advice , looks like renting direct with the landlord is the way to go, meeting a landlord tonight , see how it goes


----------



## zach21uk (Jun 26, 2014)

Talagirl said:


> We deal with our UK landlord - the rental agent was used to set up the original lease but we found it much quicker and easier for the two sides to communicate directly.


Same situation here. Works quite well


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

If you rent direct get a lawyer to draw up a rental agreement.


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

southcoastlady said:


> Sorry to see that you are on the move. As I said to someone recently on here who is looking to buy a property - rent a property first to see if it really is your 'forever home' it appears to be. We have rented both through an agent and direct with landlord.
> 
> I would go the route of rent through the landlord - chat with locals to see if landlord is an honest Cypriot. Ours is as I am sure the majority are… and always remember the person you speak to is probably related to half (if not all) the village.
> 
> Good luck with your search.


It is no difference if the landlord is Cypriot or foreigner, there are cowboys on both sides


----------



## expatme (Dec 4, 2013)

Our very simple agreement is only an email. Suits us. No lawyers fees. However whatever makes you comfortabel.


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

expatme said:


> Our very simple agreement is only an email. Suits us. No lawyers fees. However whatever makes you comfortabel.



According to our contract it expired in May. But both our lawyer and the accountant say that if it is not cancelled it is automatically renewed for a new period. Cyprus law


----------



## Talagirl (Feb 24, 2013)

When we were negotiating to extend our rental lease the landlord wanted to charge for certain items that had previously been included in the rent (communal charges, rates, water) and also factor in an annual cost of living percentage increase. When we told him in that case he would have to find new tenants he quickly backtracked and we will pay a nominal fixed increase when the new lease comes into effect. Not only that - I am getting a new kitchen hob!


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Without a legal rental agreement the landlord can change conditions anytime which is why I said if renting direct from, the owner it is essential to have an agreement drawn up by a lawyer. if the landlord isn't happy to go with that you have to ask yourself how honourable he is. I would never rent without an agreement which states exactly what is covered and how much rent increase is allowed annually.


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

Veronica said:


> Without a legal rental agreement the landlord can change conditions anytime which is why I said if renting direct from, the owner it is essential to have an agreement drawn up by a lawyer. if the landlord isn't happy to go with that you have to ask yourself how honourable he is. I would never rent without an agreement which states exactly what is covered and how much rent increase is allowed annually.


When we showed the lawyer our contract he said that the way it is written, the landlord cant change anything in the text without cancelling the contract first. This would however be easily done, we both have only one months notice. 

But as said he redrew his changes and did not cancel the contract, when he understood we were ready to move


----------



## southcoastlady (Apr 18, 2015)

Baywatch said:


> It is no difference if the landlord is Cypriot or foreigner, there are cowboys on both sides


Thank you for that Anders - most helpful..... (yawn)


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

southcoastlady said:


> Thank you for that Anders - most helpful..... (yawn)


I don't like when people implies that Cypriots are worse than others. That is definitely not my experience 

"I would go the route of rent through the landlord - chat with locals to see if landlord is an honest Cypriot"


----------



## Talagirl (Feb 24, 2013)

'It is no difference if the landlord is Cypriot or foreigner, there are cowboys on both sides'

I concur - and that applies to many other situations we have experienced over the years eg buying vehicles, having a pergola built, plumbing repairs, the list goes on.....


----------



## Talagirl (Feb 24, 2013)

I think the heat must be getting to some people.


----------



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

Southcoastlady and I have an honourable and educated Greek Cypriot landlord and would trust him, regardless of the views of those who wish to stir.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Nobody has said that Cypriot landlords are bad. If they have I have missed it and have just read through this thread again to be sure. 

I'm not sure why some people are having a go at others.


----------



## Hudswell (May 14, 2010)

We rented through an agent but also have an extremely good relationship with our landlord, who is a South African Businessman. When we renegotiated our contract after the first year we decided to extend for a longer period and we included some specific clauses regarding vacating the property early if health or family reasons. In return for a longer contract the owner also agreed to make some substantial improvements to the property. We see the arrangement as more of a partnership between ourselves and the owner, we care for the property as if it was our own, ensure any repairs are carried out promptly...and of course pay our bills! I do prefer the "umbrella" of a legally drawn up contract and having that managed by a third party gives both the owner and the tenants a degree of "piece of mind". However "honourable" and "traditional" the owner or indeed the tenant may be, circumstances can change very quickly and become messy...


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

[QUOTE=Hudswell;8214034However "honourable" and "traditional" the owner or indeed the tenant may be, circumstances can change very quickly and become messy...

This is so true. We have a list of rogue tenants that get sent to us by rental agents. Some of the things that tenants get up to are far worse than some things that bad landlords get up to.


----------



## Talagirl (Feb 24, 2013)

I have to agree that having experienced in the last 18 months or so what some of the tenants have done during their tenancy and the state in which the property is left (items removed, left in a filthy state and the last month's rental not paid in order to claw back the security deposit) I sometimes wonder if letting a property is such a good idea.

Each tenant had a lease through a rental agency but at the end of the day the owners were the losers and both properties required a makeover to make them ready for the next tenants. So, from their point of view the paperwork was worthless. A new agent has now been appointed and part of the agreement is a monthly inspection visit when the rent is collected.

We found our rental agent was good, in fact excellent, at the beginning of the lease, but soon had to involve the landlord as communication was an issue. He's happy so long as the rent goes in each month and any problems or suggestions just let him know by email. If he agrees to something being replaced or repaired then we deduct it from the next rental payment.


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

Talagirl said:


> I have to agree that having experienced in the last 18 months or so what some of the tenants have done during their tenancy and the state in which the property is left (items removed, left in a filthy state and the last month's rental not paid in order to claw back the security deposit) I sometimes wonder if letting a property is such a good idea.
> 
> Each tenant had a lease through a rental agency but at the end of the day the owners were the losers and both properties required a makeover to make them ready for the next tenants. So, from their point of view the paperwork was worthless. A new agent has now been appointed and part of the agreement is a monthly inspection visit when the rent is collected.
> 
> We found our rental agent was good, in fact excellent, at the beginning of the lease, but soon had to involve the landlord as communication was an issue. He's happy so long as the rent goes in each month and any problems or suggestions just let him know by email. If he agrees to something being replaced or repaired then we deduct it from the next rental payment.


I think that kind of tenants is everywhere. And that is of course a risk the landlord take when in his kind of business.

personally I would never ao for a contract with monthly inspections, from landlord or agent. It is my private home where I let who I want in. I pay a lot of money for that. Luckily my landlord lives in South Africa, he has never been to Cyprus. I send the rent to his account, if anything is replaced I deduct the cost from the rent and send pictures of what is done. I also take money from the rent and pay his taxes like rental tax, community tax, local IPT etc. It works perfect


----------



## expatme (Dec 4, 2013)

Baywatch said:


> I think that kind of tenants is everywhere. And that is of course a risk the landlord take when in his kind of business.
> 
> personally I would never ao for a contract with monthly inspections, from landlord or agent. It is my private home where I let who I want in. I pay a lot of money for that. Luckily my landlord lives in South Africa, he has never been to Cyprus. I send the rent to his account, if anything is replaced I deduct the cost from the rent and send pictures of what is done. I also take money from the rent and pay his taxes like rental tax, community tax, local IPT etc. It works perfect


We are the same. I would not abide a monthly inspection at all Yes to an annual one. We pay into the landlords account each month and like you Anders deduct any costs involved and send photo's as proof.


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

expatme said:


> We are the same. I would not abide a monthly inspection at all Yes to an annual one.


A monthly inspection is ridiculous, and as tenants we would never agree to that for all the reasons previously stated. However, we have left our UK property in the hands of a rental agency and their policy is for a pre-arranged inspection with the tenants of all their managed properties - I'm not sure if its quarterly or 6 monthly. I suspect that this is more of a short visit to assess the general state of upkeep internally and externally rather than a full blown 'inspection'.

Our 'old school' Cypriot Landlord had originally asked for €1,000 per month rent. We negotiated the amount down to €800 per month along with various other concessions including the provision of full gas central heating, de-furnishing and connection of our garden irrigation system to the agricultural water supply. The day after our verbal agreement, and 5 days before we signed the lease (through an agent) he was offered the full rental of €1,000 per month rent by a Russian couple who exhorted him to ditch us as prospective tenants as the agreement had not yet been signed. They, and their agent, badgered him by telephone every day. However, he proved to us that he was an honourable man by keeping his word to us, and we signed up the following week. On signing, he asked us not to think of him as a Landlord, but as a friend and that I'm pleased to say has been our relationship ever since. Over the last year we have had him (and his mother) round for coffee on a few occasions and they have reciprocated. I suspect that he will have seen on his visits, that the pool, the garden and the house are all being maintained satisfactorily, and is happy with us as tenants.


----------



## expatme (Dec 4, 2013)

David_&_Letitia said:


> A monthly inspection is ridiculous, and as tenants we would never agree to that for all the reasons previously stated. However, we have left our UK property in the hands of a rental agency and their policy is for a pre-arranged inspection with the tenants of all their managed properties - I'm not sure if its quarterly or 6 monthly. I suspect that this is more of a short visit to assess the general state of upkeep internally and externally rather than a full blown 'inspection'.
> 
> Our 'old school' Cypriot Landlord had originally asked for €1,000 per month rent. We negotiated the amount down to €800 per month along with various other concessions including the provision of full gas central heating, de-furnishing and connection of our garden irrigation system to the agricultural water supply. The day after our verbal agreement, and 5 days before we signed the lease (through an agent) he was offered the full rental of €1,000 per month rent by a Russian couple who exhorted him to ditch us as prospective tenants as the agreement had not yet been signed. They, and their agent, badgered him by telephone every day. However, he proved to us that he was an honourable man by keeping his word to us, and we signed up the following week. On signing, he asked us not to think of him as a Landlord, but as a friend and that I'm pleased to say has been our relationship ever since. Over the last year we have had him (and his mother) round for coffee on a few occasions and they have reciprocated. I suspect that he will have seen on his visits, that the pool, the garden and the house are all being maintained satisfactorily, and is happy with us as tenants.


I do believe that us ex military types do tend to keep things ***** and span.


----------



## southcoastlady (Apr 18, 2015)

expatme said:


> I do believe that us ex military types do tend to keep things ***** and span.


`i'm sorry - did I just read this correctly? Are you saying the rest of us do not? If so, how dare you.


----------



## Hudswell (May 14, 2010)

Well at least we have we have a sense of humour....unlike some it seems.


----------



## southcoastlady (Apr 18, 2015)

Hudswell said:


> Well at least we have we have a sense of humour....unlike some it seems.


That - Granville - that is a matter of opinion.


----------



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

Oh dear ... has the August humidity and heat got to us all? The pomposity of some posts needs to be read to be believed. As a former commissioned officer in the British Army, I find it hard to believe the comments that have been made. Perhaps a cold shower and a reality check would be in order. In the cavalry, we also looked down on those "who walked to work" but it was never serious. And as for those in the technical arms, words fail me


----------



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

expatme said:


> I do believe that us ex military types do tend to keep things ***** and span.


My man used to keep things ***** and span, as we all learned after the first four/six weeks at RMA Sandhurst.


----------



## Hudswell (May 14, 2010)

No I think it is just a light hearted comment that meant no offence and none should be taken!...oh dear and "Your Man" Martin...now there's pomposity...


----------



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

That was how it was described in those bygone days ...


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

If there is any pomposity I know exactly where it is coming from

Why is it that the pot always calls the kettle black?


----------

